# Beutel voller exotischer Geheimnisse



## madmurdock (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerne mal wissen, wann dieser Beutel aktiv ist und wann nicht. Manchmal ist er nur bei den Zandalar Inis aktiv, manchmal auch bei den "normalen Heros" und manchmal gar nicht... Hat jemand das System dahinter verstanden? Gibt es ein Limit pro Woche per Char. etc etc. 

Und ja, ich habe sehr wohl mein Häkchen bei "Tank" gemacht. 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=69903


----------



## Nisbo (24. Mai 2011)

Der ist nur aktiv wenn extremer Tank / Heal Mangel ist (DD Mangel wird es wohl nie geben)
Wann genau der Beutel aktiviert wird kann ich Dir nicht sagen, bei uns auf Destromath ist der immer an bei den Tanks und die DD Wartezeiten sind wie früher, ca 25 Minuten.

Also wie gesagt, der Beutel ist aktiv wenn eine Klasse fehlt und die Wartezeiten für die anderen Klassen zu lang werden.


----------



## lord just (24. Mai 2011)

also wie nisbo schon geschrieben hat ist das ganze nicht dauerhaft aktiv sondern wird immer dann aktiv, wenn es von irgendwas nen mangel gibt. auf jede gruppe gibt es 1 tank, 1 heiler und 3 dd. in den warteschlangen kann blizzard jetzt sehen wieviele sich für was angemeldet haben und wenn das verhältniss zu stark abweicht, dann wird ruf der waffen für die skillung aktiviert, wo mangel herrscht. um zu sehen ob es aktiv ist oder nicht einfach im dungeonbrowser gucken ob das symbol für die rolle goldfarben ist oder nicht. wenn es goldfarben ist, dann ist ruf zu den waffen aktiv und wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht wenn man in das tool für den browser geht wird die klasse die dringend benötigt wird gold umrandet und mit einem goldenen punkt versehen. Ist dann bei der klassenauswahl. Ich muss sagen auf antonidas funktionierts. die kürzeste wartezeit betrug 9-11 minuten.


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Wie genau das System hinter dem CtA-System funktioniert, weiß wohl nur Blizzard selbst... und vermutlich wissen die es auch nicht 100% genau.
Toll war z.B., als ich am Sonntag am Heiler einen CtA aufploppen sah, mich angemeldet habe und dann trotzdem 10 Minuten warten musste...
Naja, immerhin war dann ein Pet im Beutel


----------



## Derulu (24. Mai 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> full



Also auf welchen Destromath spielst du ? Auf meinemDestromath waren die DD Wartezeiten gut und gerne 40min zu Hochzeiten, inzwischen sind sie um die selbe Uhrzeit 20-25 Minuten ...und auf meinem Destromath ist übrigens gefühlte 50% der zeit gar kein CtA aktiv...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

Alle 40 Minuten eine Hochzeit? :-)

Ich liebe es, mich zu verlesen.


----------



## bzzzu (24. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Alle 40 Minuten eine Hochzeit? :-)


Global gesehn kommt das bestimmt hin!


----------



## Sumeira (24. Mai 2011)

Nein es gibt keine Begrenzung für diesen Beutel. Es gibt nur die Begrenzung das da nicht besonders tolle Sachen drin sein können. Aber sonst ---> freie Bahn ^^


----------



## captsharky (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon mehrfach erwähnt liegt es daran dass eine bestimmte Klasse (überwiegend Tank und Heiler) nicht oft genug eingetragen ist im DF und somit alle anderen Klassen noch länger warten müssten.

Aber sry, das hat Blizzard mächtig versaut da es überhaupt nicht lohnt als tank oder Heiler.

Die Belohnung ist nicht attraktiv genug und was mich am meisten stört: Ich kann mich nur allein anmelden, sprich innerhalb der Gilde als Gruppe anmelden bringt mir keinen Beutel. Ja werden jetzt einige sagen,... du sollst ja auch für andere was bringen..aber wieso ? Wenn ich zu 5 reingehe isses klar dann is die Belohnung nicht nötig. Aber wenn ich als Tank und ein DD sich anmelden kriege ich auch schon nichts.
Aber auch das wäre kein Prob..tanke ich halt 2-3 inis pro Tag und sahne dann noch evtl. 2 beutel ab..nur:

Für Tränke von Tol vir und ein bisschen Gold lohnt es sich nicht. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Belohnung besser wie: Wähle zwischen folgender Flask aus: Int, Steinhaut, Stärke

Die könnte man dann an seine anderen chars verschicken und würden eher was bringen als z.b. 20 sek 1200 stärke.

Und was die chance eines reittiers angeht,,.. ja nu wers brauch ?!


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2011)

Da es ja mehr oder weniger damit zusammenhängt...

Letztens hatte ich mich angemeldet um eine Ini inkl. des Beutels zu machen, alles kein Problem, angemeldet und die Einladung bekommen. Nach einigen Minuten verschwand plötzlich ein DD und ich konnte diesen Knopf drücken um ein neues Mitglied reinzuholen. So, die Ini war beendet und ich hatte diesen Beutel NICHT im Inventar.

Ok, also fix ein Ticket geschrieben und gefragt ob das so seine Richtigkeit hat.

Jetzt kommts, im Laufe des Gespräches bestätigte er mir, dass der Anspruch auf einen Beutel verfällt sobald man einen neuen Rollencheck macht, die Ini verlässt und wieder reingeht (über das grüne Auge, zum reppen bspw.) So weit so gut, war bei mir ja nicht der Fall und er/sie sagte auch ich hätte ein Anrecht auf den Beutel und er stünde mir zu - ABER, er/sie darf das nicht herstellen da Anweisung der Entwickler bla bla, ihr kennt das ja.

Seitens Blizz lässt sich das technisch wohl nicht nachvollziehen, Diskussionen dazu befinden sich wohl im offiziellen Forum (konnte ich nicht finden).

Nur falls wer von euch das gleiche Problem hat - nachhaken ist leider zwecklos. OTon GM: Ich hatte die selbe Scheisse mit meinem Tankpala! (Ja, mit diesen Worten) 


EDiT: Diese "doofen" 20-Sekunden-Fläschchen reissen es bei Raidbossen im HM ordentlich raus - kann durchaus über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden.


----------



## RedShirt (24. Mai 2011)

Der Beutel hat 50-100g im Schnitt drin, Edelstein (w00t) roh, Flask (w00t) und Haustier/Mount hab ich nie gesehen bisher.

Dafür geh ich nicht potentiell in ZG/ZA ein Wipefest veranstalten, das mehr Repkosten als Beutelinhalt produziert. Die Mounts kann man selber fix farmen - das geht schneller als 1 HC tanken.

Falls Random HC Tier 1 leuchtet, mach ichs gelegentlich, aber sonst - nö.
Leider findet man in Tier 1 zu 90% nur Leute, die nur bis dahin ihr Gear hochcheaten können, und noch nicht 346 mit PvP o.ä. schaffen. Das waren mal lange Bosskämpfe kürzlich... autsch.


----------



## madmurdock (24. Mai 2011)

Oha, hab ichs mir schon gedacht... Ist es denn btw moeglich, dass man auch als DD diesen Beutel kriegen koennte? -.- Mir ist es immerhin schon unglaubliche *ein mal!!!* von irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 10000 Anmeldungen passiert, dass ich mal als DD mitdurfte, obwohl ich Tank/DD ausgewählt habe und ich total perplex war umskillen zu dürfen. 

&#8364;: Wegen Beutelinhalt: Habe da bis jetzt ein Pet und das TDM Mount erhalten, was sich ja ueber den ganzen Acc/Server? verschicken laesst. Das Pet (Hatte ich schon mit dem Main) hat immerhin 4999g im AH erbracht. Sicherlich ist dies wohl die Ausnahme, aber voellig sinnlos ist der Beutel nicht, zumal man Flask/Trank xy auch verticken kann, wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Letztens hatte ich mich angemeldet um eine Ini inkl. des Beutels zu machen, alles kein Problem, angemeldet und die Einladung bekommen. Nach einigen Minuten verschwand plötzlich ein DD und ich konnte diesen Knopf drücken um ein neues Mitglied reinzuholen. So, die Ini war beendet und ich hatte diesen Beutel NICHT im Inventar.



Hab ich auch schon beobachtet, in dem Fall bekommst du nur einen Beutel wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt des Neusuchens immer noch CtA für deine Rolle aktiv ist. Sch*** gelöst meiner Meinung nach (und btw der einzige Grund warum ich >instant< eine Gruppe leaven würde jedenfalls wenns direkt am Anfang passiert), wenn ich T1 Heros mache, dann NUR wegen dem Beutel.


----------



## RedShirt (24. Mai 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Oha, hab ichs mir schon gedacht... Ist es denn btw moeglich, dass man auch als DD diesen Beutel kriegen koennte? -.- Mir ist es immerhin schon unglaubliche *ein mal!!!* von irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 10000 Anmeldungen passiert, dass ich mal als DD mitdurfte, obwohl ich Tank/DD ausgewählt habe und ich total perplex war umskillen zu dürfen.



Call to Arms wird Dir das nicht passieren - IMHO. Klar kriegst den Beutel, geht ja nach Anmelderolle.

Aber DDs werden den nie sehen - glaube mir.


madmurdock schrieb:


> €: Wegen Beutelinhalt: Habe da bis jetzt ein Pet und das TDM Mount erhalten, was sich ja ueber den ganzen Acc/Server? verschicken laesst.



Bei wievielen Solotankinis?

5k - dafür machst Du 24 normale HCs (1680 Valor Points) und kaufst BOE Schuhe. Die gehen zwischen 5k und 10k in der Regel weg (Platte, DD z.B.. Nix was man für Ruf auch kriegt).
Die 24 sind aber in Gilde o.ä. meist weit geschmeidiger... oder 12 mal ZG/ZA.

Mount ist klar, man könnte als Tank für den Main-DD farmen, der da nicht reinkann. Glaub mit 85 ist das kein Ding, ging mit 80 auch schon relativ problemlos.


----------



## Villosella (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie schon oft genug erwähnt gibt es die Beutel nur wenn ein Mangel an einer Rolle in der Gruppe herrscht.
Ich persönlich findes es eine Sauerrei und absolut scheisse.

Es ist eine komplette Benachteiligung von reinen DD Klassen. Wenn Blizz möchte das mehr chars Tanken oder Heilen dann sollen sie halte dafür sorgen das alle tanken/Heilen können.

P.s nein ich möchte keinen Char den ich seid fast 3 Jahren Spiele, mit dem ich viele Erfolge und Instanzen erarbeitet habe einmotten, nur weil jetzt die Hybridklassen gleich stark sind.


----------



## Bodensee (24. Mai 2011)

Villosella schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schon oft genug erwähnt gibt es die Beutel nur wenn ein Mangel an einer Rolle in der Gruppe herrscht.
> Ich persönlich findes es eine Sauerrei und absolut scheisse.
> ...



Schoko- oder Vanillekeks?


----------



## Technocrat (24. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das waren mal lange Bosskämpfe kürzlich... autsch.


Und das von Dir, der Du WoW als zu leicht geworden empfindest. Dir kann man aber auch nichts recht machen, oder?


----------



## RedShirt (24. Mai 2011)

Bodensee schrieb:


> Schoko- oder Vanillekeks?



Gib ihm den "nimm den Twink, tanke, und schicke die Beutel dem Main. Die sind nicht umsonst account gebunden."-Keks.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Und das von Dir, der Du WoW als zu leicht geworden empfindest. Dir kann man aber auch nichts recht machen, oder?



Quote mal wo ich das geschrieben hab pls =)

Leicht ist relativ.


----------



## TheGui (24. Mai 2011)

<3 den beutel, bis zu 100g + Flask (nochmal 200g~) und sogar nem Mount können schon drin gehabt 



Villosella schrieb:


> Es ist eine komplette Benachteiligung von reinen DD Klassen. Wenn Blizz möchte das mehr chars Tanken oder Heilen dann sollen sie halte dafür sorgen das alle tanken/Heilen können.


Lol süß mimimi, Blizzard sieht den Spieler und nicht die einzelne Klasse... Somit steht jedem auch DIR frei sich nen tank zu erstellen 

ausserdem DU hast doch auch einen Vorteil davon wenn es mehr tanks/heiler gibt die sich anmelden, gibts für dich kürzere Wartezeiten


----------



## Byrone (24. Mai 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Der ist nur aktiv wenn extremer Tank / Heal Mangel ist (DD Mangel wird es wohl nie geben)
> Wann genau der Beutel aktiviert wird kann ich Dir nicht sagen, bei uns auf Destromath ist der immer an bei den Tanks und die DD Wartezeiten sind wie früher, ca 25 Minuten.
> 
> Also wie gesagt, der Beutel ist aktiv wenn eine Klasse fehlt und die Wartezeiten für die anderen Klassen zu lang werden.




Wuhu wer aus Destro ^^

Der war mal bei der Horde als DD markiert für 2 - 5 Stunden
Ansonsten perma Tank, Heal ab und zu ^^


----------



## Nisbo (24. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Also auf welchen Destromath spielst du ? Auf meinemDestromath waren die DD Wartezeiten gut und gerne 40min zu Hochzeiten, inzwischen sind sie um die selbe Uhrzeit 20-25 Minuten ...und auf meinem Destromath ist übrigens gefühlte 50% der zeit gar kein CtA aktiv...



Destromath - EU ^^

22:52 = 24 Min Wartezeit im Moment als DD

Ich habe erst Dezember wieder angefangen zu spielen und da dann meinen Tank/Heal Druiden da fällt es nicht auf, jetzt beim Twinken als DD sind wir ja immer so um die 25-30 Minuten, OK manchmal kommt schon ein INV nach 13 Minuten wenn man gerade mal aus Klo ist *g*

Letzte Woche hatte ich auch schon 35 Min Wartezeit, also von weniger warten kann da nicht so die Rede sein, aber OK habe wie gesagt erst später angefangen wieder zu spielen.

Ach ja momentan Zandalari für Tank aktiv wie immer, nur die normalen HCs haben es meistens nicht mehr aktiv und wenn dann halt Tank.


----------



## Derulu (25. Mai 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Destromath - EU ^^
> 
> 22:52 = 24 Min Wartezeit im Moment als DD
> 
> ...



Bei den 2 Zandalari Quests ist es irgendwie logisch, dass sich da eine "neue" lange Wartezeit ergibt...ca. 95% aller Hänschen die das Spiel spielen, melden sich nun eben nur noch dort an (weil ihnen die anderen Instanzen ja zu leicht sind bzw. "nix mehr bringen")...


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2011)

Naja... Als Tank hab ich das Vergnügen, meistens diesen Beutel zu bekommen. Als Heiler nicht immer. Und als DD hab ich das Ding erst einmal direkt nach einem Serverneustart gesehen.

Btw. an alle Heiler. Das Spiel merkt sich den Zeitpunkt, wann ihr den DF aufgemacht habt. Es kann sein, dass ihr ihn aufmacht und kein CtA aktiv ist. Zwei Minuten später ist er aktiv, verschwindet aber nach einer Minute wieder. Habt ihr aber immer noch den DF offen, bei dem CtA aktiv war, könnt ihr euch immer noch anmelden und den Beutel erhalten. Gilt auch für Tanks und DD.

Zum Inhalt selber. Also Mounts sind wirklich extem selten. Pets können ab und an enthalten sein. Fläschchen hab ich meisten drin, wobei es oft die komplett falschen sind. Warum füllt Blizzard diese Taschen mit Stärke-Tränken, wenn CtA für DD sowieso nie aktiv sind?
Aber nett finde ich, dass es Gold beinhaltet. Wie oft stirbt man als Tank in einer Randomgruppe? Und mittlerweile sind die Repkosten auch deutlich gestiegen. Manchmal ging ich mit +- 0 Gold aus der Sache, weil das eingenommene Gold für Repen drauf ging. Mit dem Beutel hab ich dann doch etwas Plus.

LG


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Bei den 2 Zandalari Quests ist es irgendwie logisch, dass sich da eine "neue" lange Wartezeit ergibt...ca. 95% aller Hänschen die das Spiel spielen, melden sich nun eben nur noch dort an (weil ihnen die anderen Instanzen ja zu leicht sind bzw. "nix mehr bringen")...



Das liegt aber daran, dass Blizzard da einfach einen konzeptionellen Fehler begangen hat... naja, einen ist untertrieben, sondern mehrere:

1) Man kann sich seperat für die Zul-Instanzen anmelden. Okay, das an und für sich ist vielleicht nichtmal zwingend ein Nachteil, aber in Kombination mit den folgenden Aspekten...
2) Die beiden DT1 (Dungeon Tier 1) Instanzen geben gegenüber den DT0 Instanzen doppelt soviele Tapferkeitspunkte. Wer seine Punkte pro Woche also maximieren will, kommt nicht drumherum, sich für die DT1-Instanzen anzumelden... denn wer will schon Punkte verschenken?
3) Man kann die DT1-Instanzen theoretisch beliebig oft an einem Tag besuchen, was das ID-System der heroischen Instanzen quasi ad absurdum führt. Aber klar, wer seinen Twink ausrüsten will und für die DT1-Instanzen gerüstet ist (oder zumindest das Itemlevel besitzt), wird sich nur dafür anmelden und versuchen, soviel an Beute wie möglich mitzunehmen.


Man sollte im Dungeon Finder einfach die Möglichkeit, eine zufällige Instanz zu absolvieren, streichen (oder zumindest einschränken). Ich würde es wie folgt umgestalten:

1) Jede heroische Instanz maximal einmal am Tag.
2) Die Vergabe von Tapferkeitspunkten ausserhalb von Raidinstanzen anpassen. Man bekommt für jede heroische Instanz einmal pro Woche Tapferkeitspunkte: 140 für die DT1-Instanzen und 70 für die DT0-Instanzen (mit Cap meinetwegen bei 700 Punkten). Das heißt, ich kann pro Woche 7x nach Zul'Aman gehen, die Tapferkeitspunkte bekomme ich aber nur beim ersten Mal. Die sechs weiteren Besuche geben "nur" den Loot. Vorteil: wer nur Tapferkeitspunkte will, geht auch weiterhin in die DT0-Instanzen, was den Nachzüglern zugute kommt.
3) Den Beutel, den es momentan für Call to Arms gibt, bekommt man, wenn man eine zufällige Instanz macht, die dem jeweiligen Spieler keine Tapferkeitspunkte mehr bringt. So würden auch DD die Möglichkeit haben, den Beutel zu bekommen und Spieler, die sich speziell für die Instanz anmelden, haben schätzungsweise kürzere Wartezeiten.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Bei den 2 Zandalari Quests ist es irgendwie logisch, dass sich da eine "neue" lange Wartezeit ergibt...ca. 95% aller Hänschen die das Spiel spielen, melden sich nun eben nur noch dort an (weil ihnen die anderen Instanzen ja zu leicht sind bzw. "nix mehr bringen")...



andersrum, die tanks melden sich im leben nicht für die 2 inis an um an den beutel zu kommen (wären sie ja auch schön blöd). als tank meldet man sich nur für die "alten" heros an, ist easy und recht sicher und gibt nen beutel, und deshalb fehlen halt welche für die 2 neuen .-)


----------



## Exicoo (25. Mai 2011)

Die am momentan meist gesuchte Klasse bekommt den Beutel (was eig. immer Tank oder auch mal Heal ist) Wenn ich mit meinem Tank anmelde, gibts bei ZA/ZG immer einen Beutel, bei normalen Heros jedoch nur zu 70% würde ich sagen.

Was war bei euch so drin bis jetzt? Bei mir die Zügel des Blaudrachen und ein Pet (ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau welches, jedenfalls kein cooles^^) Ansonsten immer nur Flasks / Tränke + Gold


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Mai 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> andersrum, die tanks melden sich im leben nicht für die 2 inis an um an den beutel zu kommen (wären sie ja auch schön blöd). als tank meldet man sich nur für die "alten" heros an, ist easy und recht sicher und gibt nen beutel, und deshalb fehlen halt welche für die 2 neuen .-)



/sign

Meine einzigen Anmeldungen an die zwei Neuen Inis sind dann, wenn eine neue Woche angeläutet ist, weil man mit den 'alten' HCs nur auf 490 Punkte kommt und somit, wenn man nicht gerade alle Raids macht, auch die Zul'Inis besuchen muss.
Hab ich aber meine Punkte über den DF zusammen, gehe ich nur noch die alten Heros für die Beutel. Zwei Gründe:

1. Sind die alten Heros deutlich schneller hinter sich zu bringen.
2. Hat nun auch jeder Hinz und Kunz verstanden, wie die gehen. Keine Rumwiperei wie bei den Zul'Inis.

LG


----------



## Rygel (25. Mai 2011)

als DD habe ich so einen beutel natürlich noch nie gesehen :-). ich wusste nichtmal wie er heißt. schön, dass man mal reinschauen kann. teilweise schon ärgerlich für die, die für mounts und/oder pets lange gefarmt haben. auf der anderen seite muss man sich ja freuen, dass tanks so motiviert werden die instanzen öfter zu besuchen. das verkürzt ja die wartezeit aller teilnehmer. das man sich aufgrunddessen einen tank erstellt halte ich allerdings für quatschig.


----------



## Blackout1091 (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, dass Blizzard da einfach einen konzeptionellen Fehler begangen hat... naja, einen ist untertrieben, sondern mehrere:
> 
> 1) Man kann sich seperat für die Zul-Instanzen anmelden. Okay, das an und für sich ist vielleicht nichtmal zwingend ein Nachteil, aber in Kombination mit den folgenden Aspekten...
> 2) Die beiden DT1 (Dungeon Tier 1) Instanzen geben gegenüber den DT0 Instanzen doppelt soviele Tapferkeitspunkte. Wer seine Punkte pro Woche also maximieren will, kommt nicht drumherum, sich für die DT1-Instanzen anzumelden... denn wer will schon Punkte verschenken?
> ...



Ahja somit wäre diese Einführung des Beutels wieder total überflüssig 
Und noch etwas..Ich finde es gut so mit den Tapferkeitspunkten .. man geht halt in richtung Gelegenheitsspieler..

Warum sollte man auch nur 1 mal am Tag in eine Rnd- Hc kommen dürfen? Führt zu höhrern Wartezeiten weider das ist dir klar oder??
Mal angenommen ich geh eine normale hero Ini kann aber nur noch Todesminen zum Beispiel..Dann der Tank der sich anmeldet war da aber shcon...usw geht nicht auf...

Blizzard wird schon seine Gründe haben warum es so ist wie es ist.

Und auf Mughtol ist die Wartezeit der Rnd-Hc´s schon um ca 10min+ gesunken also ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Ahja somit wäre diese Einführung des Beutels wieder total überflüssig
> Und noch etwas..Ich finde es gut so mit den Tapferkeitspunkten .. man geht halt in richtung Gelegenheitsspieler..



Wieso? In dem Vorschlag findet der Beutel doch weiterhin Verwendung, und zwar sogar so, dass DD die Möglichkeit haben, ihn zu bekommen.
Und ich frage mich, was der Gelegenheitsspieler davon hat, wenn er nach 2 Wochen nix mehr zu tun hat ausser Tapferkeitspunkte zu sammeln und sich zu langweilen?



Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auch nur 1 mal am Tag in eine Rnd- Hc kommen dürfen? Führt zu höhrern Wartezeiten weider das ist dir klar oder??
> Mal angenommen ich geh eine normale hero Ini kann aber nur noch Todesminen zum Beispiel..Dann der Tank der sich anmeldet war da aber shcon...usw geht nicht auf...



Was glaubst du, wie es früher war, zu BC-Zeiten oder zu LK-Zeiten, bevor der Dungeon Finder ins Spiel integriert wurde?
Wie bereits gesagt, das System führt die ID einer heroischen Instanz schon lange ad absurdum. Dann möchte ich für Raids gefälligst auch die Aufhebung des ID-Systems.

Es ist übrigens lustig... einerseits beschwert man sich, dass alles zu schnell geht, dass der Spielinhalt fehlt, dass man nach einer Woche vollständig ausgerüstet ist usw.
Ehrlich: das System heute (vor 4.2) ist relativ ähnlich dem Instanz-System aus BC. Nur damals konnte man halt keine 10 Instanzen am Tag machen (es sei denn, man hatte ein wahnsinnig gutes soziales Netz auf seinem Heimatserver oder ne Gilde), hat entsprechend nur wenig Punkte gesammelt und ausserdem weniger Loot gehabt. Dadurch hatte man viel länger Ziele, auf die man hinspielen konnte. Würde es heute keinen Dungeon Finder geben, würden sich die Spieler zwar aber viele Dinge aufregen, aber garantiert nicht unter Langeweile und zuwenig Beschäftigung.



Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Blizzard wird schon seine Gründe haben warum es so ist wie es ist.



Jepp, die Gründe kann ich mir denken...



Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Und auf Mughtol ist die Wartezeit der Rnd-Hc´s schon um ca 10min+ gesunken also ich bin zufrieden



Die heutigen Wartezeiten als DD sind Luxus im Vergleich zu früher, und wir sind trotzdem vorangekommen


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Die heutigen Wartezeiten als DD sind Luxus im Vergleich zu früher, und wir sind trotzdem vorangekommen



nur weil es früher noch schlechter war, heisst das ja nicht das man es nicht verbessern kann.
ich fahre heute auch keine pferde kutsche mehr, obwohl man früher damit ja auch sein ziel erreicht hatte (irgendwann ).


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> andersrum, die tanks melden sich im leben nicht für die 2 inis an um an den beutel zu kommen (wären sie ja auch schön blöd). als tank meldet man sich nur für die "alten" heros an, ist easy und recht sicher und gibt nen beutel, und deshalb fehlen halt welche für die 2 neuen .-)



*Bulshit : )*

Hast du ne ahnung wiviel Gold einem die 2 neuen Inis bringen?

mal davon abgesehen das sie auch schnell und einfach sind gibt es nettes off Equip, Mounts, Kristalle, Randomloot und klar den Beutel!

ich hab nur durch Random ZA/ZG in 2 Wochen 25.000 Gold verdient!

Zusätzlich hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das im verhältniss zu den normalen Heros viel seltener totale Vollidioten dabei sind... (mit kompletter Randomgruppe schon öffters 4 Times geschafft, 3 sind quasi Standart)

wenn man natürlich als tank scheiße ist und Schaden/Heal (fals mal doch Idioten dabei sind) nicht kompensieren kann, dan sind klaro die alten heros einfacher... Blos gehen dan einem viele potenzielle Goldquelen flöten!


----------



## Cantharion (25. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich hab nur durch Random ZA/ZG in 2 Wochen 25.000 Gold verdient!



Und wieviele randoms hast du in den 2 Wochen gemacht?
/e: bzw am Tag


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Und wieviele randoms hast du in den 2 Wochen gemacht?
> /e: bzw am Tag


die woche, genug für das punktecap + kp, da es nur nen twink is mit dem ich tanke hatte ich meist nur Zeit für 0-2 pro Tag.

Am WE schonmal 5+

wie gesagt, bei 45min~ pro ini passt das.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Also die neuen Troll-Instanzen als schnell und einfach zu beziffern halte ich dann doch für etwas weit hergeholt. Klar, hier gibts natürlich nur Imba-Spieler, in der Realität sieht es meiner Erfahrung nach allerdings anders aus.

An den TimeRun in ZA war Random noch nicht einmal zu denken... mit eingespielter Gildengruppe, jopp, da klappt der so gut wie immer - aber da gibts halt keinen Beutel.


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also die neuen Troll-Instanzen als schnell und einfach zu beziffern halte ich dann doch für etwas weit hergeholt. Klar, hier gibts natürlich nur Imba-Spieler, in der Realität sieht es meiner Erfahrung nach allerdings anders aus.
> 
> An den TimeRun in ZA war Random noch nicht einmal zu denken... mit eingespielter Gildengruppe, jopp, da klappt der so gut wie immer - aber da gibts halt keinen Beutel.


Tjo das is einfach dein Pech oder einfach beschissener realmpool...

ich hab maximal in 1 von 5 instanzen ne gruppe wo ich sag ... scheiße spielen die mit Esstäbchen?

aber ok ich gebs zu, ich hatte schon einige gruppen für die ich den ersten ZG Boss solo legen musste weil einfach jeder krepiert ist : /


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

so, war grad random ZG. knap 34min gedauert.
raptor gedropt, habs nich bekommen.
random hammer gedropt, habs bekommen!


----------



## Totebone (25. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> so, war grad random ZG. knap 34min gedauert.
> raptor gedropt, habs nich bekommen.
> random hammer gedropt, habs bekommen!



Hast du nicht ein "liebes Tagebuch" am anfang vergessen?


----------



## MoonFrost (25. Mai 2011)

Mal so eine Frage overall.
Hat IRGENDJEMAND gesagt, ok jetzt wos den Beutel gibt spiel ich nurnoch tank in hcs, oder bekomm einfach nur die, die schon immer tank waren den Beutel? Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, das einer wegen nem dummen belohnungsbeutel umskillt, vor allem da man alle items aus dem Beutel auch auf regulären weg bekommen kann (wie die mounts)


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ein "liebes Tagebuch" am anfang vergessen?


Liebes tagebuch, heute hat Totebone einen bescheuerten Kommentar abgegeben. 
Warscheinlich wollte er seinen Postcount um 1 erhöhen.
Zu dumm das er nicht verstand das mein kleiner Bericht über die jüngst absolvierte ZG Runde sich auf die Diskussion im bezug auf die lukrativen Zul Instanzen bezog.
Aber zumindest du, mein liebstes Tagebuch, verstehst das ich nur sagen wollte "hey schaut her nur knap 30min und 1500-2000 Gold verdient" und das eben diese Quintessenz meines Posts zumindest andeutet das es sich eher lohnt als tank für Zul anzumelden und nicht die angeblich schnelleren sowie leichteren alten Heros, die eben nicht schnelller und leichter sind!
Küschen und bis morgen liebstes Tagebuch : )


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

Geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Ich spiele Tank, der Beutel ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. In den alten heros lohnt er sich, wenn es ihn da mal gibt (dann lauf ich auch gern mal eine), aber wieso sollte ich wegen nem kack zusätzlichen Beutel mit einer random Gruppe durch Zul' inis wipen, wenn ich mit einer Gildengruppe wesentlich gemütlicher meine 140 Punkte bekommen kann (wenn ich sie denn will). Der Inhalt des Beutels...Etwas Gold, Flask, pets hatte ich bisher 2 stück - die hatte ich aber eh schon. Damit hat man mit dem Beutel eine sinnlose Golderhöhung, wobei ich mein Gold auch wesentlich einfacher (ohne reppkosten zu verlieren, s. noobs in zul' inis) verdienen kann...


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Ich spiele Tank, der Beutel ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. In den alten heros lohnt er sich, wenn es ihn da mal gibt (dann lauf ich auch gern mal eine), aber wieso sollte ich wegen nem kack zusätzlichen Beutel mit einer random Gruppe durch Zul' inis wipen, wenn ich mit einer Gildengruppe wesentlich gemütlicher meine 140 Punkte bekommen kann (wenn ich sie denn will). Der Inhalt des Beutels...Etwas Gold, Flask, pets hatte ich bisher 2 stück - die hatte ich aber eh schon. Damit hat man mit dem Beutel eine sinnlose Golderhöhung, wobei ich mein Gold auch wesentlich einfacher (ohne reppkosten zu verlieren, s. noobs in zul' inis) verdienen kann...



vieleicht tankst du auch einfach schlecht


----------



## kwiss (25. Mai 2011)

xD glaube bin ein Glückspilz habe direkt nach meiner ersten hero als tank den beutel geöffnet und was war drin^^.... das todesstreitross wofür es ne heldentat gab ^^


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> vieleicht tankst du auch einfach schlecht




Hab von "vertrauenswürdigen" Leuten (dh Gilde) nie etwas derartiges gehört. Und die Gilde sollte so etwas dann schon sagen (;


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Hab von "vertrauenswürdigen" Leuten (dh Gilde) nie etwas derartiges gehört. Und die Gilde sollte so etwas dann schon sagen (;



pardon, meinte: "eventuell kompensierst du Defizite der randomgruppe nicht gut genug"

aber ok, ich aktzeptiere einfach mal das ich der einzige bin der regelmäßig brauchbare leute in der randomgruppe vorfindet.
wobei es mit mitelmäßigen leuten auch immer gut klapt, man kann ja erklären was sie zu tun haben


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich deinen hochgestpchenen Satz richtig versteh, mag sein xD

Mittelmäßigen Leuten kann man Dinge erklären, aber die meisten die ich bisher gesehen habe, wollten einfach garnicht dazulernen. Vllt hatte ich auch nur Pech; Seitdem umgeh ich rnd zul' inis so gut wie möglich^^

EDIT: 1. chatten wir grade in nem Forum? ^^
2. Deine Sig rockt xD


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> EDIT: 1. chatten wir grade in nem Forum? ^^



ich dachte das is mein Tagebuch O_o


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Falls das vorhin so rüberkam Gui, ich finde durchaus brauchbare und nette Leute random und komme eigentlich immer durch... es geht nur eben in den seltesten Fällen mal eben so schnell und ohne Probleme wie es bspw. in WotLk war (den Eindruck erweckst du für mich). Und um das auch gleich noch zu sagen, ich finde das auch gut so. 


Wie du in einer Instanz 2000G verdienen kannst ist mir relativ schleierhaft... die 353er items werden in der Regel immer von irgendeinem gebraucht, das verkaufen fällt also meist aus (bisher konnte ich ein Item im AH verkaufen, Armschienen für 2,5k Gold - das wars).

Hab ich einfach nur Pech und du Glück?


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht labert TheGui (Sag mal, hast du I wanna be the Guy gespielt?) auch nur xP

Nein, es ist nicht dein Tagebuch *gg*

Und wegen dem 2000g, gute Frage. In ZG mit Glück schon machbar, wenn man alle Mahlstromkristalle bekommt, die man bekommen kann...Schreib doch darüber bitte noch einen Aufsatz


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

zum Thema glück. und den 2k vorher. 

Es gibt standart Gold für das beenden einer instanz. *83g*~
Dazu den Beutel mit Gold und Flask. *50*-*100g*~ + je nach Bonusloot nochmal *30-150g~ *(1-3 Tränke, Gem oder Flask)
Logisch noch das Gold das Dropt, gehen wir mal von *100g*~ aus 
Kristalle je nach Server *200*-*300g* das stück (nur Zul)
und Randomloot (ok Glückssache aber realistisch) je nach Item *500*-*3000g*~ (preise sind überal gesunken, los wird man aber trotzdem alles)
dazu die Beutel die von den Minibossen Droppen bzw Hexenstecken, *XXg*~

Da kommt was zusammen!

was Epics anging habe ich in jedem 2-3 Run mindestens 1, und 2pro run hatte ich auch schon. (Ok jedes ebkommt man nicht, aber oft genug )

Die 2k von oben kommen zusammen da ich den 1h Kolben gewonne hab der immerhin noch 1200g~ auf Gilneas(alianz) wert ist!


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

Deiner eigenen Rechnung nach hast du mit 2k schlicht übertrieben  Aber in 3-4 inis könnte es schon machbar sein. Aber da man eh selten so viel Gold braucht...^^

'EDIT: Letzten Satz überlesen, du hattest extremes Glück^^


----------



## TheGui (25. Mai 2011)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Deiner eigenen Rechnung nach hast du mit 2k schlicht übertrieben  Aber in 3-4 inis könnte es schon machbar sein. Aber da man eh selten so viel Gold braucht...^^
> 
> 'EDIT: Letzten Satz überlesen, du hattest extremes Glück^^



hab ja auch 1,5-2k geschrieben

Edit: dein Edit üebrlesen xD


----------



## Nomisno (25. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Edit: dein Edit üebrlesen xD




Das kriegst auch nur du hin xD


----------



## Blackout1091 (25. Mai 2011)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage overall.
> Hat IRGENDJEMAND gesagt, ok jetzt wos den Beutel gibt spiel ich nurnoch tank in hcs, oder bekomm einfach nur die, die schon immer tank waren den Beutel? Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, das einer wegen nem dummen belohnungsbeutel umskillt, vor allem da man alle items aus dem Beutel auch auf regulären weg bekommen kann (wie die mounts)



Also es gab mal Zeiten da hatte ich einfach kein Bock zu tanken in rnd-hc´s teilweise streß pur also als DD angemeldet wenn ich schlechte laune hatte 

Der Beutel sagt mir : Ganz nett..ach komm tank halt auch wenn die grp vllt wieder mist ist


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Mai 2011)

unser gui tankt auch weiter wenn der heiler längst tot ist, nen guter tank brauch kein heal oO


----------



## TheGui (26. Mai 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> unser gui tankt auch weiter wenn der heiler längst tot ist, nen guter tank brauch kein heal oO


so ist das auch, du kannst (fuck jeah DK!) einige Bosse in den neuen Zul inis ohne heiler bestreiten!
vorwiegend aber den ersten ZG Boss... (Durfte den gestern wieder ab 80% solo runterhauen >_>)


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (26. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> so ist das auch, du kannst (fuck jeah DK!) einige Bosse in den neuen Zul inis ohne heiler bestreiten!
> vorwiegend aber den ersten ZG Boss... (Durfte den gestern wieder ab 80% solo runterhauen >_>)



Geht als Paladin mit sinnvollen CDs auch... 2x Handauflegen ftw ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Snagard (26. Mai 2011)

also bei mangel kriegste nen cta (eig immer als tank) 

WICHTIG du darfst nich in  ner grp sein sondern musst solo rndm anmelden

ab und zu is auch healer mangel dann kriegen die auch einen


----------



## Blackout1091 (28. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> so ist das auch, du kannst (fuck jeah DK!) einige Bosse in den neuen Zul inis ohne heiler bestreiten!
> vorwiegend aber den ersten ZG Boss... (Durfte den gestern wieder ab 80% solo runterhauen >_>)



Ich hol mir mal dieses Zitat...

Ich finde es immer amüsant wie auf buffed immer alle leute so imba sind..

Ohne heal..vllt eine mob grp GZ
80% Erste Boss alleine? cool geht gar nicht so schnell kann die ganze grp gar nicht sterben wie soll sowas gehen und ja du legst ein raid boss alleine als tank...

Bei solchen leuten kreige ich echt zu viel du bist so fail sry...

Wielange gingg der fight? 30 min ? 
wobei fährst bestimmt noch 20k dps und mehr als die dd´s als tank
egal ich lass es


----------



## TheGui (28. Mai 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Bei solchen leuten kreige ich echt zu viel du bist so fail sry...



ah lol, du bist so süß. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen weil du selber entweder schlecht bist oder nie nen DK tank bzw DK im Solospiel gesehen/gespielt hast!

Ich lade dich gerne ein einen lvl 1 char auf dem server zu erstellen
-ich inve dich
-ich gehe Solo ZG rein und lege den Boss
...
-Profit!

Aber du hast recht, der Kampf dauert lange. Waren aber definitiv unter 10min weil mein BR am Ende noch CD hatte!


----------



## madmurdock (28. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ah lol, du bist so süß. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen weil du selber entweder schlecht bist oder nie nen DK tank bzw DK im Solospiel gesehen/gespielt hast!
> 
> Ich lade dich gerne ein einen lvl 1 char auf dem server zu erstellen
> -ich inve dich
> ...



Das einzige, was Dmg macht, ist dieser gechannelte Dot und der "Verbunden Sein Spell".

1. ist unterbrechbar bzw mit Blutschild/Runenheilung/Antimagie Dingen gegenheilbar. 2. tritt nicht auf

Der Meleeschaden ist so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden bei nem Tank. Den restlichen potentiellen Schadensquellen kann zu 100% ausgewichen werden.


----------



## Blackout1091 (28. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ah lol, du bist so süß. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen weil du selber entweder schlecht bist oder nie nen DK tank bzw DK im Solospiel gesehen/gespielt hast!
> 
> Ich lade dich gerne ein einen lvl 1 char auf dem server zu erstellen
> -ich inve dich
> ...



Jo ich spiele Krieger Tank 
Darum geht es auch nicht.
Was hat man davon den ersten Boss solo zu legen ?
Soviel "Profit" bringt das auch nicht 

Welchen Server bis du ? 

Edit : Hab gestern ZA gelesen ^^ ok Venoxis kann klappen als DK trotzdem ..


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte gerne mal wissen, wann dieser Beutel aktiv ist und wann nicht. Manchmal ist er nur bei den Zandalar Inis aktiv, manchmal auch bei den "normalen Heros" und manchmal gar nicht... Hat jemand das System dahinter verstanden? Gibt es ein Limit pro Woche per Char. etc etc.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, es geht hier um dieses Thema ... immer dieser Sinndiebstahl von Threads, die nur im "ich habe recht und alle anderen meinungen sind gelogen/falsch"


----------



## madmurdock (28. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es geht hier um dieses Thema ... immer dieser Sinndiebstahl von Threads, die nur im "ich habe recht und alle anderen meinungen sind gelogen/falsch"



Willkommen im Internet. :>


----------



## Exicoo (28. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Tjo das is einfach dein Pech oder einfach beschissener realmpool...



das mit den realmpools gibts doch nicht mehr oder? sind doch jetzt alle Server zusammen

achja, hatte vor paar Tagen den weißen Falkenschreiter im Beutel  das 2. Mount !


----------



## krampus94 (28. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ah lol, du bist so süß. Du kannst es dir einfach nicht vorstellen weil du selber entweder schlecht bist oder nie nen DK tank bzw DK im Solospiel gesehen/gespielt hast!
> 
> Ich lade dich gerne ein einen lvl 1 char auf dem server zu erstellen
> -ich inve dich
> ...



ich hab zwar keine blassen schimmer mit Dk's aber jetzt mal ohne flaxx ist das echt möglich ...bzw. hast das mal geschafft???
wenn ja dann großes lob..

mfg


----------



## madmurdock (28. Mai 2011)

krampus94 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar keine blassen schimmer mit Dk's aber jetzt mal ohne flaxx ist das echt möglich ...bzw. hast das mal geschafft???
> wenn ja dann großes lob..
> 
> mfg



Dazu muss man nicht besonders gut sein. Das kriegt jeder DK hin, der seine Charfaehigkeiten kennt und zumindest ~355+ Gear hat.


----------



## TheGui (28. Mai 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Darum geht es auch nicht.
> Was hat man davon den ersten Boss solo zu legen ?


Erstens macht es spaß
Zweitens ist es lustig zu sehen wie die Leute wiederholt reinlaufen und vor der tür zum Boss draufgehen.
Und drittens weil ichs kann und nicht wegen der Unfähigkeit der Randomgruppe wipen will!



zoizz schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es geht hier um dieses Thema ... immer dieser Sinndiebstahl von Threads, die nur im "ich habe recht und alle anderen meinungen sind gelogen/falsch"


Die Frage des TEs ist beantwortet, is doch super dass der Thread sich weiterentwickelt hat.
Weniger zu etwas wo es um recht/unrecht geht, viel mehr ging es zumindest vor 1 Seite noch darum wiviel Profit einem die 2 Zul Inis bringen im vergleich zu den alten HCs.


----------



## Loina (31. Mai 2011)

hi hab auch mal eine frage meint ihr es kommen neue items dazu??

oder werden immer die gleichen belohnungen drin sein???

weil irgendwannn hat man ja soweit alles bekommen


----------

